# FOR SALE NEW FIRESTONE FR-380 TIRES 155/80/13



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

YOU CAN CALL ME AT (323) 365-4156... OSCAR! 11AM-8PM, TIRES ARE LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY CA.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

How much for a set bro


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Price?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

good price


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

925rider said:


> good price


lol


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

How much shipped to 92243


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> How much for a set bro


375


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Price?


375.... price is up in the 1st page!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Any shipping lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

585960 said:


> Any shipping lol


:facepalm::biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SOLD-SOLD-SOLD


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> SOLD-SOLD-SOLD


uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

GONNA SELL 4 MORE SETS, THESE WILL BE THE LAST SETS I WILL SELL... $35O THIS TIME, LOCAL PICK UP ONLY! NO SHIPPING!!!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

U noe where i can find wide white walls here in riverside?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> U noe where i can find wide white walls here in riverside?


NAH HOMEBOY!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

PM Sent..


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> PM Sent..


PM SENT BACK!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LLANTERO TAMBIEN!!
:facepalm::wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LLANTERO TAMBIEN!!
> :facepalm::wow:


:roflmao: NAH HOMIE! I JUST HAVE ALOT OF SETS OF FR-380'S THAT I BOUGHT FOR MY RANFLAS... BUT I ALSO HAVE A FEW SETS OF OG 520'S N DAYTON WHEELS, I NEED TO MAKE A LIL ROOM IN MY STORAGE SO I CAN PUT MY 520'S N DAYTONS, THATS ALL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

DO U STILL GOT A SET HOMIE? PM ME HOMIE ILL MAKE A TRIP UP THERE..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 443895
> YOU CAN CALL ME AT (323) 365-4156... OSCAR! 11AM-8PM, TIRES ARE LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY CA.


:thumbsup:any more??


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:420:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:any more??


YUP


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> :roflmao: NAH HOMIE! I JUST HAVE ALOT OF SETS OF FR-380'S THAT I BOUGHT FOR MY RANFLAS... BUT I ALSO HAVE A FEW SETS OF OG 520'S N DAYTON WHEELS, I NEED TO MAKE A LIL ROOM IN MY STORAGE SO I CAN PUT MY 520'S N DAYTONS, THATS ALL!!! :biggrin:


lo bueno es que ayii!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SOLD-SOLD-SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> SOLD-SOLD-SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


all of them are sold?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> all of them are sold?


YES SIR!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SELLING TWO MORE SETS... $350 A SET, PICK UP ONLY "NO SHIPPING"!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still have more?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I NEED A SET
HOW CAN I PAY AND PICK UP LATER?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I NEED A SET
> HOW CAN I PAY AND PICK UP LATER?


PM SENT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

see you tonight


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> see you tonight


made it back in one piece!
thanks again!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> made it back in one piece!
> thanks again!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

I know u said no shipping but I'll take everything u got if u change ur mind !!!!!! Lmk


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

585960 said:


> I know u said no shipping but I'll take everything u got if u change ur mind !!!!!! Lmk


 SOLD EVERYTHING! I PUT THEM ON CRAIGSLIST AND THEY ALL SOLD!


----------



## DSELDOG (Apr 17, 2012)

*CHEAP 155'S $260 INSTALLED*

CHECK THIS OUT!!!!! 13'S & 14'S THESE VATOS KNOW WHATS UP 623-209-8478
NEW TORNEL TIRES 155/80R13 WHITE WALL $48 EACH OR $260 FOR A SET INSTALLED ON YOUR RIDE
NEW HANKOOK TIRES 175/70R14 WHITEWALL $61 EACH OR $319 FOR A SET INSTALLED 
THEY ALSO DO SPECIAL DISCOUNTS FOR 10 OR MORE TIRES
LOCAL ONLY, NO SHIPPING PHOENIX, AZ


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DSELDOG said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!!!! 13'S & 14'S THESE VATOS KNOW WHATS UP 623-209-8478
> NEW TORNEL TIRES 155/80R13 WHITE WALL $48 EACH OR $260 FOR A SET INSTALLED ON YOUR RIDE
> NEW HANKOOK TIRES 175/70R14 WHITEWALL $61 EACH OR $319 FOR A SET INSTALLED
> THEY ALSO DO SPECIAL DISCOUNTS FOR 10 OR MORE TIRES
> LOCAL ONLY, NO SHIPPING PHOENIX, AZ


LOCAL??? IM IN FUCKING CALIFORNIA!!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Any more..............................


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

Ay got anymore sets homie. I'm local and can pick up same day


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SORRY! ALL SOLD OUT!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> SORRY! ALL SOLD OUT!!!!


Z
Damn, wanted to hit you up for 1more set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> SORRY! ALL SOLD OUT!!!!


Z
Damn, wanted to hit you up for 1more set


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> Z
> Damn, wanted to hit you up for 1more set


SORRY! A HOMIE FROM KLIQUE C.C/O.C, CAME AND CLEAND ME OUT... HE EVEN TOOK SOME KO'S AND OTHER THINGS THAT I WASNT EVEN SELLING... HE KINDA REMINDS ME OF...ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> SORRY! A HOMIE FROM KLIQUE C.C/O.C, CAME AND CLEAND ME OUT... HE EVEN TOOK SOME KO'S AND OTHER THINGS THAT I WASNT EVEN SELLING... HE KINDA REMINDS ME OF...ME!!! :biggrin:


so he came in and cleaned up! , man you had nice stuff all over your garage floor
i`ll find more, but thank you for my set!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> so he came in and cleaned up! , man you had nice stuff all over your garage floor
> i`ll find more, but thank you for my set!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRESTONE (Apr 1, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 443895
> YOU CAN CALL ME AT (323) 365-4156... OSCAR! 11AM-8PM, TIRES ARE LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY CA.


 wtf y homie lol


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

Any thing for sale ?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

chopp64 said:


> Any thing for sale ?


I have a new set, PM me if interested


----------

